# New version of the Precordial Thump!



## enjoynz (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd_IqOb7pW8&feature=share

Or should I say..."Pre 'car deal' Thump!


----------



## Desette (Feb 6, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd_IqOb7pW8&feature=share
> 
> Or should I say..."Pre 'car deal' Thump!



lol funny


----------



## Traumjunk (Feb 21, 2012)

Railroad tracks work pretty good also...LOL:rofl:


----------

